# Help! Hot spot is getting worse!! :(



## Miley (Nov 2, 2010)

I ran into the same issue with Miley. I woke up one morning to find 4 big ones on her. I took her into the vet and they put her on a steroid and some other medication (sorry bottle is at home at the moment) and they shaved her spots down. You may want to take some clippers to that area so that you can expose the spot and allow more air flow. 

I hope she feels better soon


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Oh those hotspots are ugly!! I am assuming the vet gave you antibiotics for your girl, it would take a couple of days for them to start working - be patient . I have found that bathing the area, three or four times a day in lukewarm tea (regular tea) brewed quite strong, really helped with Milo's hotspots. I found in his case the spray was more irritating than helpful and it stung when I applied it, so I just used the tea. Tea is a natural antibacterial and helps the wound to dry and heal.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Plain brown Listerene (store brand is fine) works well on hot spots. Apply several times a day. Caue had a hot spot on his face last week and it is already scabbed over. Gold Bond powder works also but is a messier.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I haven't experienced hot spots (yet). Have you tried Miracle Dust? I've seen it at the health food store and it sounds like pretty good stuff. It may be worth a try.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I just panicked over one Lush made on Copley's cheek by treating him like a chew toy lol, right before a show. The vet gave us Genticin spray, Temeril P ( antihistamine laced with prednisone, and Simplic-F oral antibiotic. That did the trick even without shaving.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You need to shave the fur off the wound and around it until you have a margin of healthy skin. Thats they key to getting it to heal.

You have to get it to dry. The best method is the Listerine and Gold Bond dusted on, NOT caked on.

But if the fur is still on it or touching it, it will keep spreading.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

The only thing, i have found that really heals them quickly, is going to the vets., for medication.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Possibly a stupid question, but are you sure she isn't somehow getting to the hot-spot (chewing or scratching) and making it worse? Is she wearing a cone?


----------



## Chuppy (Apr 11, 2009)

Ohhh, I hope she gets better! Daisy has a hot spot on her hind leg right now, and she's coned because she can easily get at the hot spot. I don't know of any home remedies. I usually go out and get her some meds from the pet store.


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

The best think I have found was a shampoo and conditioner at PetSmart last summer when Oakley got a doozy of a hot spot on his chest
Synergy Labs Veterinary Formula Antiseptic and Antifungal Medicated Shampoo and Synergy Labs Veterinary Formula Hot Spot and Itch Relief Medicated Conditioner.
You bathe the spot with the shampoo, let it sit for 3-5 minutes then rinse off thoroughly, then repeat with the conditioner. Then I blow dried with cool air and dusted very lightly with medicated gold bond. The flaming red seemed to be gone instantly, and Oakley seemed very much more settled. I think it was very soothing for him. The hot spot itself was better by the next morning. We repeated the treatment twice a day for a couple more days to be sure, but it cleared up very quickly.
Good luck, they are just the nastiest things.
Carol


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Original Listerine is great. I found it deters licking better than Bitter Apple spray.


----------

